# So what did you get for Christmas



## 1savagehunter (Dec 25, 2011)

Come on ... we are all kids at heart.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 25, 2011)

Woke up to some dude in my house, big fat dude, messing with the presents. I currently have him hog tied with a 8ft tenex loop sling and I am waiting on the cops. Kept calling my wife a ho.............ho.....then ho again, a s s hole. Think he was going around town stealing stuff as he has a bag full of toys. scum bag, I gotcha.


----------



## derwoodii (Dec 25, 2011)

Nice big ammo safe and a multi rifle cleaning kit 12g to ,17 wads brass brush and soft mop tips.

That fat dude needs a wupin, you do that while I got ma scope hairs on a good lookin buck deer sittin on ma roof.


----------



## 1savagehunter (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm heading bison hunting here in 7 days so am hoping for a down jacket to keep me abit warm. The predicted temperature is -40.


----------



## superjunior (Dec 25, 2011)

got me a nikon aw100. supposed to be waterproof, shockproof and dust proof. should be a good cam for work.


----------



## russhd1997 (Dec 25, 2011)

sgreanbeans said:


> Woke up to some dude in my house, big fat dude, messing with the presents. I currently have him hog tied with a 8ft tenex loop sling and I am waiting on the cops. Kept calling my wife a ho.............ho.....then ho again, a s s hole. Think he was going around town stealing stuff as he has a bag full of toys. scum bag, I gotcha.



That's why I haven't gotten anything yet!!!! LOL:msp_scared:


----------



## robfromaz1977 (Dec 25, 2011)

Got my first smart phone a Motorola Razr and a nice Otter Box to protect it. A new torque wrench and some Mossy Oak stuff for the the truck.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Dec 25, 2011)

A bottle of Glenlivet. My head hurts.


----------



## Walt41 (Dec 25, 2011)

C r a p !,, there's no snow here so I thought it was Easter, now the lights make sense!


----------



## ijon (Dec 25, 2011)

A 445 Husky. I've been a very good boy.


----------



## deevo (Dec 25, 2011)

Got a Contour/Vholdr helmet cam! It's just charging, can't wait to use it!


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 25, 2011)

deevo said:


> Got a Vholdr helmet cam! It's just charging, can't wait to use it!



That's pretty cool! I manage to indulge myself enough with just my cell.. I would be worried the guys would start hating on me if I went the helmetcam route.


----------



## squad143 (Dec 25, 2011)

1savagehunter said:


> I'm heading bison hunting here in 7 days so am hoping for a down jacket to keep me abit warm. The predicted temperature is -40.



You could come to Toronto to hunt some. It's just around the freezing mark. We have some at the zoo I believe. Should be pretty easy.


----------



## squad143 (Dec 25, 2011)

deevo said:


> Got a Vholdr helmet cam! It's just charging, can't wait to use it!



Careful Devon, theyre addictive. You'll spend as much time editing as you do cutting trees if you're not careful.

As for me, I haven't got out of bed yet. It's nice it have young teenagers that sleep in.


----------



## deevo (Dec 25, 2011)

squad143 said:


> Careful Devon, theyre addictive. You'll spend as much time editing as you do cutting trees if you're not careful.
> 
> As for me, I haven't got out of bed yet. It's nice it have young teenagers that sleep in.



My 5 & 7 yr old has us up at 0615! They were quite excited to say the least! I will be careful with it! That is what my wife was concerned about as well!


----------



## TreeAce (Dec 25, 2011)

sgreanbeans said:


> Woke up to some dude in my house, big fat dude, messing with the presents. I currently have him hog tied with a 8ft tenex loop sling and I am waiting on the cops. Kept calling my wife a ho.............ho.....then ho again, a s s hole. Think he was going around town stealing stuff as he has a bag full of toys. scum bag, I gotcha.



Isn't that the dude who used to work for you?? Lmao


----------



## tree md (Dec 25, 2011)

From the family I got a desk organizer, some pajamas, candy and one of those sausage and cheese basket deals... My mom got me a harmonica. Now for myself I bought a Contour helmet cam as well... Plus I upgraded my computer from 1 gig to 3... This week I'm going to buy myself a new pole saw, another tire for my log trailer, an ad in the local news paper and pay my BBB dues.

If you want to get what you want to get for Christmas, you got to buy it yourself.


----------



## TreeAce (Dec 25, 2011)

The perfect stocking stuffer! I can def use it. I also got a fancy coffee maker. It works great.


----------



## the Aerialist (Dec 25, 2011)

*I'm playing with my Xmas toys right now!*

Well I posted this photo in the Old man climbing thread but I suppose it belongs here:







My Father-in-Law gave me the derringer because I've always liked it, the two cars are from my wife, one's a cool mouse that has LED headlights and taillights, handy when mousing around in the dark. The knife I confess to buying for myself. Not shown are a pair of Danner GoreTex "Dress Boots" in Mossy Oak camo.


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 25, 2011)

I have been buying myself stuff right along sinse the storm, mostly things I needed. This and the slingshot are probably most noteworthy. I can't believe it broke already! WTF.. I was setting it up in the leaves and it tipped over, and this chinsy thing just sprang up!

I'm gonna take it to my welder (mine is broken) and see what he can do.
View attachment 213294


----------



## Oak Savanna (Dec 25, 2011)

Bought myself a new 201T. I wanted another 200T but the dealer cant get em anymore. Brought it home and ripped the spark screen out of it. Has the new full chisel chain on it that just came out instead of the semi. Will see what its all about next week!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Dec 25, 2011)

Quincy 2 stage


----------



## epicklein22 (Dec 25, 2011)

Oak Savanna said:


> Bought myself a new 201T. I wanted another 200T but the dealer cant get em anymore. Brought it home and ripped the spark screen out of it. Has the new full chisel chain on it that just came out instead of the semi. Will see what its all about next week!



I bought one a few weeks ago in like new shape. I did the mods Bsnelling did to his and it woke up pretty damn good. I think people will come around to them. I did trade it to my buddy last week though. I got 2 200t and can always use his when I want.:smile2:


----------



## Oak Savanna (Dec 25, 2011)

epicklein22 said:


> I bought one a few weeks ago in like new shape. I did the mods Bsnelling did to his and it woke up pretty damn good. I think people will come around to them. I did trade it to my buddy last week though. I got 2 200t and can always use his when I want.:smile2:



How did you mod yours? The new shape is cool. The nut on the side cover is riveted on too so you wont lose it! Some things seem kinda cheap on it like the killswitch doesnt seem as heavy duty as the 200. I like how it has the lines for the fuel and oil cap. I cant tell you how many times I send the saw down to be filled up and in a rush the groundies dont lock the caps all the way in after re-fueling and usually results in me being covered in bar oil!!!


----------



## treeman82 (Dec 25, 2011)

Well, I got this a couple of weeks ago... View attachment 213382
so one of my friends just gave me a loop of .404 to go with it for the holidays. Other than that, a tool kit, and some various other items.


----------



## arborpros (Dec 25, 2011)

Well, for the first time is 28 years I actually got things I needed instead of a bunch of toys and bs I'll use for a month and put on a shelf. Best thing is probably a Bass Pro Shops Gortex 100 MPH Parka. I fish all the time and I'm always freezing. This parka is awesome and I've wanted one for almost 3 years but could never bring myself to spend the $$. Pricey for a jacket but I'll probably sleep in it tonight I'm so happy. Other than that, new windshield wipers, bullets, lots of bullets, Some Jack Daniels Honey Whiskey (my dad raises bees so everything has to be about damn bees and honey), a nice generator for the house that I've been wanting, new winter gloves, shoes, and other stuff I'll actually use. Honestly, I made out like a bandit. 

Merry Christmas all you tree huggers.


----------



## arborpros (Dec 25, 2011)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Quincy 2 stage



Little bit of an upgrade to the Craftsmen on the wall. Nice!!!!!


----------



## superjunior (Dec 25, 2011)

so far lovin the nikon aw100. seems to be one tough little bugger, we'll see how it does in the trees..


----------



## saw dog (Dec 26, 2011)

Got a new flannel shirt and a piece & they were both to big.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 26, 2011)

I got the Shigo collection, a ISA hat, and a house full of happy kids. I remember..........and listen up you young fathers, when I could go to Walmart, spend 3-4 hundy on a bunch of toys and it looked like Walt Disney threw up under our tree. Now at 20,18,15 the boys want clothes.................. from Hollister, A&F and Aeropostle..........ever buy one of their shirts? $$$$$$$$ big time. Or a video game at 65 bucks. MAN I MISS THE HOT WHEELS! So enjoy it while you can! I am ready fro grand kids, but only at Christmas, so I can hear the screams of fighting over toys and who refuses to clean up their paper. This year they all got up and did it with no argument.........THEIR GROWING UP!!!


Yep, I am up at 330 again.........FML


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 26, 2011)

treeman82 said:


> Well, I got this a couple of weeks ago... View attachment 213382
> so one of my friends just gave me a loop of .404 to go with it for the holidays. Other than that, a tool kit, and some various other items.


 

Its a 880 Magnum, it cuts through schools


----------



## belgian (Dec 26, 2011)

All I got was a lousy T shirt untill I noticed the text on it that said *' Yes, we can ! * 

I go, Honey, take me to bed or loose me forever !!! Christmas rules....:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 26, 2011)

sgreanbeans said:


> Its a 880 Magnum, it cuts through schools



I wanna see him climb with it. Lol.


----------



## NCTREE (Dec 26, 2011)

I got a Jotel and a fancy coffee maker


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Dec 26, 2011)

arborpros said:


> Little bit of an upgrade to the Craftsmen on the wall. Nice!!!!!



I'm bettin the alot of craftsmen around that
Are decapitated, figured it would make a good
reserve tank.


----------



## deevo (Dec 26, 2011)

Got my helmet cam all mounted, software ready to roll! It comes on/off on a track system, also has a tether in case it comes off the tracks. (hopefully never happens)


----------



## ozzy42 (Dec 26, 2011)

Oak Savanna said:


> Bought myself a new 201T. I wanted another 200T but the dealer cant get em anymore. Brought it home and ripped the spark screen out of it. Has the new full chisel chain on it that just came out instead of the semi. Will see what its all about next week!



My dealer has the new 201s in but looked at me like I'd lost my mind when I asked about the new FC chain.

Let us know how the new chain works.Maybe you could put it on a 200t or a 192 for a few cuts 
for a good feedback,eh?


----------



## ozzy42 (Dec 26, 2011)

sgreanbeans said:


> I got the Shigo collection, a ISA hat, and a house full of happy kids. I remember..........and listen up you young fathers, when I could go to Walmart, spend 3-4 hundy on a bunch of toys and it looked like Walt Disney threw up under our tree. Now at 20,18,15 the boys want clothes.................. from Hollister, A&F and Aeropostle..........ever buy one of their shirts? $$$$$$$$ big time. Or a video game at 65 bucks. MAN I MISS THE HOT WHEELS! So enjoy it while you can! I am ready fro grand kids, but only at Christmas, so I can hear the screams of fighting over toys and who refuses to clean up their paper. This year they all got up and did it with no argument.........THEIR GROWING UP!!!
> 
> 
> Yep, I am up at 330 again.........FML



:agree2:

The wife and I reserve our big gifting for each other to anniversaries and Bdays.
We have 4 teens 13,15 16 and 18. You're right,the plastic crap from Wmart don't git it anymore.We did stay away from the electronics this year for the most part.Our girl[ the 18 yr old senior this year] and our youngest son are crazy bookworms ,so they each got kindles.No games though.Besides ,they allready have forty-elleven different ones between them.We did get them game cards however.That makes us enablers, I guess.

I got a new wallet [with lots of room to expand ,if you know what I mean,$$LOL.]
And I got her some penguin stuff for her desk at work and a michee purse that you can change the outer shell on.She really liked the fact that I was able to find it.Took a little research.I ended up draggin my sawdusty ass into a nail-beauty salon to get it.


----------



## hanniedog (Dec 26, 2011)

I got my bag of peanut M&Ms, thats what I tell the GF to get me.


----------



## bluesportster02 (Dec 26, 2011)

I got nothing for Christmas:msp_confused:


----------



## arborpros (Dec 26, 2011)

NCTREE said:


> I got a Jotel and a fancy coffee maker



That is a good looking stove. Nothing like a quality stove.


----------



## mckeetree (Dec 26, 2011)

I am the giver and not the getter in my extended family. This year, however, I did get a pair of house shoes.


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 26, 2011)

Got a new generator, new 36" bar for the 660 and a pair of Carhartt Logger boots


----------



## superjunior (Dec 26, 2011)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Got a new generator, new 36" bar for the 660 and a pair of Carhartt Logger boots



didn't know carhartt made boots, is this your first pair from them? how do you like them?


----------



## k5alive (Dec 26, 2011)

all i got was a new cross bowand some ammo


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 26, 2011)

belgian said:


> All I got was a lousy T shirt untill I noticed the text on it that said *' Yes, we can ! *
> 
> I go, Honey, take me to bed or loose me forever !!! Christmas rules....:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Sounds like you got what you wanted.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bowtechmadman (Dec 26, 2011)

Would you believe my wife found a shirt that says "CAD Chainsaw Addiction Disorder" complete with two saws on it.


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 26, 2011)

superjunior said:


> didn't know carhartt made boots, is this your first pair from them? how do you like them?



I have not tried them yet... I believe they are made by Chippewa, seem to have a pretty decent shank on them.


----------



## superjunior (Dec 26, 2011)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> I have not tried them yet... I believe they are made by Chippewa, seem to have a pretty decent shank on them.



just checked em out on line. got some good reviews and sure are priced nice, I might just order a pair


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Dec 26, 2011)

I got a Motorola xoom. I'm using it now.


----------



## Huskytree (Dec 26, 2011)

*I must have been really good!*

I got a new Kuiu Guide jacket and beanie, $100 Sherril gift certificate, $150 Cabela's gift certificate, calander (of pictures of my duck dog) it put the biggest smile on my face!, and a new Kimber pistol.


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 26, 2011)

Huskytree said:


> I got a new Kuiu Guide jacket and beanie, $100 Sherril gift certificate, $150 Cabela's gift certificate, calander (of pictures of my duck dog) it put the biggest smile on my face!, and a new Kimber pistol.



Sadly Kimber Firearms are not what they use to be. Take that gift certificate and kimber go trade them both in on a god gun.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 26, 2011)

Kimbers rule Stihl-o-matic drools. lol. I love kimber pistols, there the best.


----------



## Huskytree (Dec 26, 2011)

*Kimber*

You must not shoot any IDPA! A lot of guys running them and winning with them. I think this one is a shooter or so far has been. We'll see how the first match goes.


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 26, 2011)

Huskytree said:


> You must not shoot any IDPA! A lot of guys running them and winning with them. I think this one is a shooter or so far has been. We'll see how the first match goes.



Kimber QA has been #### for a few years they are also using substandard metals. No I dont shoot IDPA but I have played someone that shoots IDPA on TV... No wait I also slept at a Holiday Inn last night... Well lets just say I have a lot of friends that shoot guns all the time.


----------



## belgian (Dec 26, 2011)

bowtechmadman said:


> Would you believe my wife found a shirt that says "CAD Chainsaw Addiction Disorder" complete with two saws on it.



You know we need pics of that shirt or it didn't happen...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 26, 2011)

belgian said:


> You know we need pics of that shirt or it didn't happen...:hmm3grin2orange:



Preferably a pic of BELGIAN'S avatar wearing that shirt... or better yet his avatar not wearing that shirt.


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 26, 2011)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Kimbers rule Stihl-o-matic drools. lol. I love kimber pistols, there the best.



Then you have an older one or no clue what your talking about... I guess there is a chance you could end up with a decent gun but for the money they charge you could get much more.


----------



## Scrat (Dec 26, 2011)

the Aerialist said:


> Well I posted this photo in the Old man climbing thread but I suppose it belongs here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'mon aerialist tell everybody the TRUTH why your father in-law gave you the gun, only one bullet and everyone else in the house except you earplugs....hehehe


----------



## TreeAce (Dec 26, 2011)

Scrat said:


> C'mon aerialist tell everybody the TRUTH why your father in-law gave you the gun, only one bullet and everyone else in the house except you earplugs....hehehe



LOL,damn bro....


----------



## Scrat (Dec 26, 2011)

TreeAce said:


> LOL,damn bro....



Yeh and the knife is in case he can't figure out how to use the pistol.....hehehe


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 26, 2011)

TreeAce said:


> LOL,damn bro....



MDS "Liked" that post! :biggrin:


----------



## the Aerialist (Dec 26, 2011)

*OK ~ here's the truth ...*



Scrat said:


> C'mon aerialist tell everybody the TRUTH why your father in-law gave you the gun, only one bullet and everyone else in the house except you earplugs....hehehe



My father-in-law is dying of cancer, the same type that took Steve Jobs. His car broke down and I put up $1100 to fix it for him. He not only gave me the derringer, but he also gave me back a nice .22 Mag squirrel gun that I had given him years ago so he could get out in the woods.


----------



## Huskytree (Dec 26, 2011)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Kimber QA has been #### for a few years they are also using substandard metals. No I dont shoot IDPA but I have played someone that shoots IDPA on TV... No wait I also slept at a Holiday Inn last night... Well lets just say I have a lot of friends that shoot guns all the time.



So what you are really saying is that your not speaking from experiance or facts, but from friends opinions? I shoot a little more then most, both hunting and competition and can assure you that Kimbers QA is on track and that their materials are top notch. I am confident enough to put either my Montana .308 or my Tactical Pro II .45acp up against any other factory firearms. Tell me a better factory rifle or pistol on the market now from your friends humble opinions?


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 26, 2011)

the Aerialist said:


> My father-in-law is dying of cancer, the same type that took Steve Jobs. His car broke down and I put up $1100 to fix it for him. He not only gave me the derringer, but he also gave me back a nice .22 Mag squirrel gun that I had given him years ago so he could get out in the woods.



No, I think he just wants to make sure you have them handy.. just in case you actually finally have bright idea, or something... I doubt he is holding his breath though! :msp_smile:


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 26, 2011)

Huskytree said:


> So what you are really saying is that your not speaking from experiance or facts, but from friends opinions? I shoot a little more then most, both hunting and competition and can assure you that Kimbers QA is on track and that their materials are top notch. I am confident enough to put either my Montana .308 or my Tactical Pro II .45acp up against any other factory firearms. Tell me a better factory rifle or pistol on the market now from your friends humble opinions?



Yep you got me no gun experience at all... well unless you count 6 years in the military, 20+ years in law enforcement. Trained as a Sniper by both military, FBI and other civilian organizations (S&W, Crosshairs Inc. ETC.) 4 years on Military Anti Terrorism Team, 7 Years as Civilian ERT (SWAT) team, countless schools taught by Police and Military Special Ops instructors (US and British) plus tons of other classes and hours of training I am sure I am forgetting. 

Besides gun doesnt make the shooter... Shooter makes the gun. 

But why argue over it over the internet you are in Ct.. Bring your two I take a out of the box Savage Match Rifle and Stock 1911... but nothing free is much fun so lets make it interesting.

Most of those friends I was joking about are absolute gun EXPERTS... Certified gunsmiths down to the man they will all tell you that Kimber is now living on the name they made years ago and Kimber is nothing more then an overpriced commercial POS.


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 26, 2011)

Holy crap dude I hope you shoot faster then you type.


----------



## Huskytree (Dec 26, 2011)

I will gladly shoot with you anytime and any discipline. Like I said you really don't talk a good game. Maybe better sticking to cutting trees and what you really know. PM me and we can talk about police work, sniping, and competitive shooting.


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 26, 2011)

Huskytree said:


> I will gladly shoot with you anytime and any discipline. Like I said you really don't talk a good game. Maybe better sticking to cutting trees and what you really know. PM me and we can talk about police work, sniping, and competitive shooting.



ROFL


Dude WTF are you talking about, I dont talk a good game? You prove your ignorance by bragging about the kimber... stock up on gun oil and #0000 Steal wool you will need it. 


I am still working in LE... City of Hartford to be exact I can verify everything I said and back up the shooting. You can come meet me at work tomorrow we have a range out back. Bring one of them Huskys so we have something useless to shoot at.


----------



## Huskytree (Dec 26, 2011)

Not worried about you backing anything up. I shot you a PM so you know I know atleast one of your prior bosses. Like I said send me a PM. I really don't want to drag this out in an open forum and make you look silly. I am sure you are a good guy.


----------



## tree md (Dec 26, 2011)

I'd like to know the results of the shooting match. Nothing wrong with a little #### talking and a nice friendly competition.


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 26, 2011)

tree md said:


> I'd like to know the results of the shooting match. Nothing wrong with a little #### talking and a nice friendly competition.



I dont know MD I just cant win I talk about tree work in here and I get my balls busted because I am a cop. I talk about being a cop and I get my balls busted about talking about cop type stuff... I just cant win. 

At least with MDS and others busting my balls about tree #### I can except it because they do know more then I may ever know but this is too weird.

Sorry for Hijacking the Christmas thread everyone...


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 26, 2011)

Why not make it even more interesting. You both can bring your guns and I will bring my savage match rifle. Lets go shoot clay birds at 1000 yds and see who hits more in a row without missing. We can even have a little more fun by putting that husky out at 1000yds and see who can hit it cold bore.


----------



## Scrat (Dec 26, 2011)

the Aerialist said:


> My father-in-law is dying of cancer, the same type that took Steve Jobs. His car broke down and I put up $1100 to fix it for him. He not only gave me the derringer, but he also gave me back a nice .22 Mag squirrel gun that I had given him years ago so he could get out in the woods.



Aerialist,
You know my post was in friendly humor only related to your Xmas gift post, and I would not not have jabed you had I known your association to or the history of the gift later noted in your above post. Please accept my deepest apology, I am sorry if I caused you any undue pain. 
Scrat


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 26, 2011)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Why not make it even more interesting. You both can bring your guns and I will bring my savage match rifle. Lets go shoot clay birds at 1000 yds and see who hits more in a row without missing. We can even have a little more fun by putting that husky out at 1000yds and see who can hit it cold bore.



Now there is three things we can agree on

1. Savage Match Rifle by far best bang for a buck

2. Cold Bore shot is the only true test of ability for sniping... the rest is just window dressing.

3. Shooting at Huskys = Fun


----------



## the Aerialist (Dec 26, 2011)

*You couldn't know ...*



Scrat said:


> Aerialist,
> You know my post was in friendly humor only related to your Xmas gift post, and I would not not have jabed you had I known your association to or the history of the gift later noted in your above post. Please accept my deepest apology, I am sorry if I caused you any undue pain.
> Scrat



No offense taken. Death is part of everyone's life. The man is prepared.


----------



## Huskytree (Dec 26, 2011)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Now there is three things we can agree on
> 
> 1. Savage Match Rifle by far best bang for a buck
> 
> ...



Actually Stihl-O-Matic seems to be a good guy as I suspected after PMing. 

1. I can build a better rifle off a Stiller Action and a Mike Rock barrel with a McMillan handle.

2. Shooting is the easiest part of the eqaution. But you are talking about LEO sniping which in the big picture of sniping is short range. Judging wind is much more complex at long ranges then squeezing off a round. If you know your rifle and load then cold bore shots are a known. 

3. We can shoot all day long at whatever brand chain saw you choose as long as they aren't mine!

comparing rifles and what works is a complex thing, if you are shooting off a bench all day weight isn't an issue. If you are humping all day long in the Brooks Range for Dall Sheep your opinion of that bench rest rifle will change in a hurry. Another thing is not all rifles are built for the same shooting position. Like chain saws most all have strong loyalties to one over another. Some based on facts some not so much. Stihl-O-Matic doesn't care for Kimber that is his choice and opinion and he is entitled to it. However facts is that Kimbers compete all day long at the top of the podiums in the pistol world. As their rifles are pretty well respected in the lightweight hunting world.


----------



## TreeAce (Dec 26, 2011)

the Aerialist said:


> My father-in-law is dying of cancer, the same type that took Steve Jobs. His car broke down and I put up $1100 to fix it for him. He not only gave me the derringer, but he also gave me back a nice .22 Mag squirrel gun that I had given him years ago so he could get out in the woods.



I am very sorry to hear about your Father n law. I have seen a few leave this world from cancer and it is very sad. But I do have a question....what did you get for Christmas?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 26, 2011)

I agree. I got a remington 700p that shoots pretty good from all positions. The best 10 shot group i got at 1000yds with it is 8.75"


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 26, 2011)

Huskytree said:


> Actually Stihl-O-Matic seems to be a good guy as I suspected after PMing.
> 
> 1. I can build a better rifle off a Stiller Action and a Mike Rock barrel with a McMillan handle.
> 
> ...



We agree and disagree on the cold bore thing because of point of view. Cold bore shots are known if you are a technically proficient sniper... we are talking fraction of an inch and human life, Paper targets do not die if you screw up. Missing by an inch on a sheep only means a longer walk. The only shot that counts is the cold bore shot. I dont mean the you have all day long lets get a dope chart out and range finder. Then we can take 3 or 4 minutes to look at the thermals at several distances and adjust our windage accordingly. I mean run three blocks scale 3 fences climb the side of a building start setting up then oh #### TARGET... #### *gun* shoot... *BANG!!!* thats a cold bore shot to me nothing else matters. Shoot at all the paper you want, dall sheep all day but my favorite quote of all time is this


"There is no hunting like the hunting of man, and those who have hunted armed men long enough and liked it, never care for anything else thereafter"

Ernest Hemingway 

and Ill bet P. J. will agree.

Of course if I was AA I could just put them in the Vulcan Death Grip


----------



## Huskytree (Dec 26, 2011)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> We agree and disagree on the cold bore thing because of point of view. Paper targets do not die if you screw up. The only shot that counts is the cold bore shot. I dont mean the you have all day long lets get are dope chart out and range finder. Then we can take 3 or 4 minutes to look at the thermals at several distances and adjust our windage accordingly. I mean run three blocks scale 3 fences climb the side of a building start setting up then oh #### TARGET... #### *gun* shoot... *BANG!!!* thats a cold bore shot to me nothing else matters. Shoot at all the paper you want, dall sheep all day but my favorite quote of all time is this
> 
> 
> "There is no hunting like the hunting of man, and those who have hunted armed men long enough and liked it, never care for anything else thereafter"
> ...



No I agree in that sense that a cold bore is the only shot that matters. That works in hunting or in battle. But making a shot in short distance is a totally different game then in long distance. So many more variables in the long range game. In the LEO sniper game its more pure shooting skill and keeping your heart rate in a controllable manner. Much the same as in Bi-Athelon. Any good rifleman that knows his rifle and load can make a cold bore shot. Anyways I have to get to bed, was good talking with you Stihl-O-Matic.


----------



## tree md (Dec 26, 2011)

I'd like to get you both on my range with my weapon of choice:


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 26, 2011)

tree md said:


> I'd like to get you both on my range with my weapon of choice:



Nice MD I have a few of them also I use to put 500 1000 shots a week down range with the bow then I had kids...


----------



## tree md (Dec 26, 2011)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Nice MD I have a few of them also I use to put 500 1000 shots a week down range with the bow then I had kids...



Yeah, they're fun to get until you have to start replacing arrows. Then it just gets expensive. I have learned it's best to shoot at different spots on the target these days. Wish I could do the same with my recurve but I just don't have that kind of time to put in on practice. I used to when I was younger. One of these days I'm going to pull my old recurve out and practice enough to kill a deer with it.

I quit gun hunting several years ago. The bow is the only weapon that does it for me anymore... Might feel different if I was hunting men...


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 27, 2011)

Huskytree said:


> Actually Stihl-O-Matic seems to be a good guy as I suspected after PMing.
> 
> 1. I can build a better rifle off a Stiller Action and a Mike Rock barrel with a McMillan handle.
> 
> ...




i built a 338 lapua out of a stiller tac 338 action and broughton 9.3 canted lands barrel mcmillian stock and jewell trigger. have a night force nxs for optics on it shot it out to 1800 with some pretty good success using H-1000 powder and the sierra match king.
pictures are not the best but if anyone wants to see better ones ill snap them since its always on my reloading bench. Built a 50BMG out of a stiller also their great actions like a revised remington 700.

View attachment 213562

View attachment 213563

View attachment 213564


----------



## imagineero (Dec 27, 2011)

You americans sure do like to talk about your guns a lot. Anyone would think you've got small wang's or something ;-) We're not allowed to have guns anymore in aus since we're all hung like horses. Just wouldn't be fair on the rest of the world if we had guns too.

I bought myself a couple new 200t's. They're still out there if you search around, but dont expect to get them cheap unless you come across a dealer in the backwoods who is worried about being left with an old model and wants some shelf space for a 201t. Guy I got mine off had 12 last week, had 5 left after I picked up a couple. I would have bought them all if I wasn't hoping for a new truck this year.

My gf bought me a real nice knife from US knifemaker David Boye - the Basic 3. I've been eyeing one off the last couple years and hearing good things about them from sailors who deal with the same type of synthetic cordage that we do. Unfortunately it didnt arrive for christmas so I'm checking the box every day. I bought her an iphone 4s. 

As an early christmas present for myself earlier this month I ordered some Stihl ES lite bars from the states. I dont think they;re for sale in aus yet. The price difference is so ridiculous on bars that you can get a lite bar shipped express from the states for less than the price of a standard E bar in aus :-( I ordered a 28" and a 36". They also haven't arrived yet so I guess I'm looking forward to a good new year 

Shaun


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 27, 2011)

I had a AR50 for a while. Cool gun to shoot, but I sold it to a guy that paid me almost what I bought it for. It was so expensive even when reloading. I would spend $500-$700 everytime I went to the range.

I dont know how you could live in a country that dont allow you to have guns. Its just funny to me that the freedoms that guns and war brought you, lost you your guns. Damn Nancy Polosie


----------



## deevo (Dec 27, 2011)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Now there is three things we can agree on
> 
> 1. Savage Match Rifle by far best bang for a buck
> 
> ...



I got a Tim Hortons gift card for Christmas! Let's talk doughnuts and coffee! lol! Okay, maybe another thread for that!What about the Colt C-8? That will tear some holes in someone pretty quick!


----------



## the Aerialist (Dec 27, 2011)

*Well this is what I bought for myself ...*



TreeAce said:


> ...what did you get for Christmas?



[video=youtube;qw2Vod-0PTA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qw2Vod-0PTA[/video]


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 27, 2011)

OOOooooH a swat knife, wow, is that real, a real swat knife, wow. That makes you official right? A swat member now. So cool. I have to say, I am highly impressed. I wish i could have one, but that's above me skill range, reserved for super heroes and spies. I bet normal cops are not allowed to have those. Man you made my day. I know someone with a swat knife now


----------



## the Aerialist (Dec 27, 2011)

*And you know a guy with a Boker too ...*



sgreanbeans said:


> ... I know someone with a swat knife now



[video=youtube;IKV09-c3v_8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKV09-c3v_8[/video]


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 27, 2011)

deevo said:


> I got a Tim Hortons gift card for Christmas! Let's talk doughnuts and coffee! lol! Okay, maybe another thread for that!What about the Colt C-8? That will tear some holes in someone pretty quick!



I am a huge fan of Colt... Of course I work in the city were the originated. The only colt I have shot that I did not care for was a Defender... I have an original 1911 from 1913 that still shoots very well... The only thing I ever had to do was polish the ramp just form wear n tear and age.


----------



## pdqdl (Dec 27, 2011)

You guys and your knives and guns...I don't see the point, unless like Stihl-0, you do it for a living. I use my knife more everyday than any of your silly fast opening commando knives: 
Leatherman multi-tools: Super Tool 300

This tool works for a living, and is probably made out of better steel than any of them. Shucks! Even the case is made out of steel so hard that my Buck knife can't scratch it. I'd like to see you post pics of a well used knife, perhaps with your sharpening marks on the blade, proving that you not only know how to dull that knife, you can sharpen it as well.

Some of you guys frequently talk about your commando training, yet you have this need to carry (shop for, display, talk about, fondle...) weapons for a deadly purpose. Myself, I have work to do with mine, and I have no interest in sticking somebody with it.


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 27, 2011)

pdqdl said:


> You guys and your knives and guns...I don't see the point, unless like Stihl-0, you do it for a living. I use my knife more everyday than any of your silly fast opening commando knives:
> Leatherman multi-tools: Super Tool 300
> 
> This tool works for a living, and is probably made out of better steel than any of them. Shucks! Even the case is made out of steel so hard that my Buck knife can't scratch it. I'd like to see you post pics of a well used knife, perhaps with your sharpening marks on the blade, proving that you not only know how to dull that knife, you can sharpen it as well.
> ...



Its a hobby for me i have very little hunting rifles i travel around to the local competions when i have time and shoot large and small bore benchrest. The one in ohio the range is called thunder valley they have a 1700 yard mound. its a lot more than shooting the gun making precision amunition is the hard part wich actually cost the big $$ the gun is actually the cheap part.

since i was 16-17 ive won a few 1000 meter shoots and 500 meter.

won this from the NRA when i was 12 sorry for it being upside down took the picture before i left wasnt paying attention.

View attachment 213583


----------



## squad143 (Dec 27, 2011)

deevo said:


> I got a Tim Hortons gift card for Christmas!



I received one as well. That a some clothes. - I'm pretty hard to buy for. 

Anything I need, I've already bought for myself.
(Except for expensive tree stuff......



but the wife and kids would probably get the wrong size anyways )


----------



## husabud (Dec 27, 2011)

I got an 07 Boxer 427W with only 400 hrs.


----------



## superjunior (Dec 27, 2011)

husabud said:


> I got an 07 Boxer 427W with only 400 hrs.



now that's a gift! pics?


----------



## the Aerialist (Dec 27, 2011)

*There I Fixed That For You ...*



mattfr12 said:


> ... won this from the NRA when i was 12 sorry for it being upside down took the picture before i left wasnt paying attention.


----------



## pdqdl (Dec 27, 2011)

A little out of focus, I could be wrong...does that say *1909*? !!

_I didn't think the NRA existed back then._ Wikipedia says they have been around since 1871, so I guess you have been shooting for a long time!


----------



## Mike Williams (Dec 27, 2011)

ijon said:


> A 445 Husky. I've been a very good boy.



Got me one too  I've been a bad boy but guess Santa didn't notice lol


----------



## saw dog (Dec 27, 2011)

imagineero said:


> You americans sure do like to talk about your guns a lot. Anyone would think you've got small wang's or something ;-) We're not allowed to have guns anymore in aus since we're all hung like horses. Just wouldn't be fair on the rest of the world if we had guns too.
> 
> I bought myself a couple new 200t's. They're still out there if you search around, but dont expect to get them cheap unless you come across a dealer in the backwoods who is worried about being left with an old model and wants some shelf space for a 201t. Guy I got mine off had 12 last week, had 5 left after I picked up a couple. I would have bought them all if I wasn't hoping for a new truck this year.
> 
> ...


Hi All
We here in the United States of America Have a right and freedom To posses fire arms and amunition through the 2Nd. amendment of of the United States of America. If we are not very careful we will lose this freedom and many more if we do not fight to to preserve this amendiment in its intirerty. So if you cherish these freedoms and the many rights and freedoms that the 2Nd. amendiment allows, you need to to vote in 2012 for people who will allways fight to to protect the constution and American freedom and stear this country away from socialism. 
GOD Bless AMERICA


----------



## djones (Dec 27, 2011)

NO GUNS-----NO SAWS------but I did get a beertender and a mini keg of Heiniken beer. Bottoms up !!!!


----------



## Mike Williams (Dec 27, 2011)

djones said:


> NO GUNS-----NO SAWS------but I did get a beertender and a mini keg of Heiniken beer. Bottoms up !!!!



Now that's a good present as well. Nothing like a nice cold beer from the tap after a day of hunting/wood cutting


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 27, 2011)

the Aerialist said:


> [video=youtube;IKV09-c3v_8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKV09-c3v_8[/video]



Ya got alot of dirt under that coke nail ......


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 27, 2011)

the Aerialist said:


>



Does that say SWALLOWS TITLE ???????? I must be reading that incorrectly ...:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 27, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> Ya got alot of dirt under that coke nail ......



dude is it me or does it appear AA spent a lot of time setting his background for the pictures. I mean the guy pulled out all his computers, tossed in his (somewhat thin) money clip on the table and the rest of the fake BS... This guy needs a shrink.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 27, 2011)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> dude is it me or does it appear AA spent a lot of time setting his background for the pictures. I mean the guy pulled out all his computers, tossed in his (somewhat thin) money clip on the table and the rest of the fake BS... This guy needs a shrink.



I love the fact that hes also learning to make beaf stew on the cooking channel ... And looking at the landscape of MARS (his home planet ) on his large monitor ...


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 27, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> Ya got alot of dirt under that coke nail ......



I wasn't gonna watch when I saw that skanky, long ass old yellow nail, I was already disgusted, but you know how it is.. And holy crap, is it just me or were those some serious shakes the old Dumpster had goin on there, or what!! now I see why he needs the irish cream in his coffee!! Lol x 20!!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 27, 2011)

I got awesome stuff ,I got a ###### that does #### and my wife gave me a ####### Christmas eve that was wrapped in ###### with all kinds of ######### on it , I mean I was excited Christmas morning when my mother in law opened the #### that I got for her to #### up ### #### and I think my father in law wants to try it aswell ...


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 27, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> Does that say SWALLOWS TITLE ???????? I must be reading that incorrectly ...:msp_ohmy:



1999 and smallbore rifle


----------



## Bobby Lee Wayne (Dec 27, 2011)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> dude is it me or does it appear AA spent a lot of time setting his background for the pictures. I mean the guy pulled out all his computers, tossed in his (somewhat thin) money clip on the table and the rest of the fake BS... This guy needs a shrink.



that is so funny, he probably went to the atm for the money clip, just for the shot.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 27, 2011)

Bobby Lee Wayne said:


> that is so funny, he probably went to the atm for the money clip, just for the shot.



Its all ones!


----------



## Bobby Lee Wayne (Dec 27, 2011)

I Got a cell phone , first one. Iphone 4. This thing is to much, capt kirk would be pissed if he came back from the future with that stupid thing on his chest. Some times I disagree with spell check. I have a app that can hear people speak in a foreign language and it tells me what they are saying, cant wait to got to the grocery store


----------



## Scrat (Dec 27, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> I got awesome stuff ,I got a ###### that does #### and my wife gave me a ####### Christmas eve that was wrapped in ###### with all kinds of ######### on it , I mean I was excited Christmas morning when my mother in law opened the #### that I got for her to #### up ### #### and I think my father in law wants to try it aswell ...



don't know what you got but if you had to blank out that much of it to get through the Moderators it must have been AWESOME and I wish your...I mean my wife gave me one too! Damn I'm jealous!


----------



## pdqdl (Dec 27, 2011)

mattfr12 said:


> 1999 and smallbore rifle



If that says 1999. and he won it when he was 12, then he seems to have aged rather quickly.


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 27, 2011)

pdqdl said:


> If that says 1999. and he won it when he was 12, then he seems to have aged rather quickly.



why would i have aged rather quickly I'm not very old less than 30 do the math.


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 27, 2011)

pdqdl said:


> If that says 1999. and he won it when he was 12, then he seems to have aged rather quickly.



Are you trying to discredit it? its probably still listed in their archives of match shoots i can try to dig it up if i really have to its publicly posted on the web since the start of it.


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 27, 2011)

mattfr12 said:


> Are you trying to discredit it? its probably still listed in their archives of match shoots i can try to dig it up if i really have to its publicly posted on the web since the start of it.



opcorn:

Edit: yawn..


----------



## pdqdl (Dec 27, 2011)

mattfr12 said:


> Are you trying to discredit it? its probably still listed in their archives of match shoots i can try to dig it up if i really have to its publicly posted on the web since the start of it.



Unless I am mistaken, we are talking about a certificate posted by AA. I'm pretty sure that he is an older fellow; I recall something like 63 years old? You can't get there from 12 years old in 1999.

I was just poking a little harmless fun at him. It's just a little out of focus, and I suspect it was done on purpose. Almost all his other pics are sharply focused. He seems to enjoy this kind of conflict, and certainly doesn't mind taking up the gauntlet. You needn't stand up for him; he does a fine job of representing himself.


----------



## pdqdl (Dec 27, 2011)

Ooops! 

Stihl-o-matic is looking out for you guys. He just told me in a PM that the certificate that AA reposted (no longer upside down and out of focus) was for someone else. So it seems that I *was* mistaken, and all of my attempts at wry humor were a bit shy of the mark.

Sorry about that. I guess I should read more carefully. I got confused, and I had no intention of poking fun at you.

Congratulations on the award. 








If more of you guys would admit your mistakes too, there might be fewer flame wars around here.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 27, 2011)

the Aerialist said:


> [video=youtube;IKV09-c3v_8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKV09-c3v_8[/video]




Not S.W.A.T.. S.C.U.B.A..








Anything bigger than a small pen knife should have a handle that protects the hand with the blade being of non-foldable one piece construction capable of surviving pretty much anything. I'll get a pic of the blade later.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh Yeah! Anyone else notice the folds of treeman cash set there for our veiwing pleasure or was it jess me?:msp_tongue:


----------



## TreeAce (Dec 27, 2011)

just show us the blade.

Please


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 27, 2011)

TreeAce said:


> just show us the blade.
> 
> Please



hes outside washing all the green plant like material off it first... after all this is Dano we are talking about.


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 27, 2011)

treemandan said:


> Oh Yeah! Anyone else notice the folds of treeman cash set there for our veiwing pleasure or was it jess me?:msp_tongue:



that was so 20 replies ago... come on Dan get in the game... #106


----------



## the Aerialist (Dec 28, 2011)

*Let me bring you into focus on this pdqdl ...*



pdqdl said:


> Unless I am mistaken, we are talking about a certificate posted by AA. I'm pretty sure that he is an older fellow; I recall something like 63 years old? You can't get there from 12 years old in 1999.
> 
> I was just poking a little harmless fun at him. It's just a little out of focus, and I suspect it was done on purpose. Almost all his other pics are sharply focused. He seems to enjoy this kind of conflict, and certainly doesn't mind taking up the gauntlet. You needn't stand up for him; he does a fine job of representing himself.



You are mistaken pdqdl, the certificate I posted was Matts. I didn't take that photo so don't blame me if it's out of focus! I just turned Matt's upside down photo right side up for him. 

And you never answered whether I was right or wrong in the pulley thread about setting up a gang of pulleys at different angles even if you thought setting a block as a redirect was cheating. I mean it was all hypothetical, in actuality I mostly use the tractor to pull things, or the dump truck if I want a "force multiplier". The capstan wench is a bit more elegant but brute force is usually quicker.

Furthermore, I don't enjoy the conflict, not when it gets stupid and personal. But I'll be happy to debate or even argue with you over rigging, you seem knowledgeable, if not personable, and I respect that.


----------



## pdqdl (Dec 28, 2011)

Well sure I was mistaken! It's surprisingly easy to do.

Speaking of being mistaken, how is it that you read my post #119, yet you overlooked my post #120? I made a polite and complete retraction of all my mistakes in this thread. Stihl-o-matic brought that to my attention, and I have already done my best to take care of the problem.

With respect to other threads, I think it is best to keep them contained within the thread they started in. I am still contemplating whether or not to answer the question.

Arguing or debating about such factual topics as the mechanical advantage from pulleys would be pointless. They are too well understood to allow for opinions; consequently you end up arguing about logical or trivial points rather than anything of substance. That or educating someone who lacks proper understanding.

When I was a young man, I was very quick to leap into an argument with people over any topic for which I had a differing thought. Since I zealously desired to always be right, I honed my skills at arguing [debate?], but I also went to extra effort to keep well informed and _always_ be right. Later in life,I have learned that I am liked much better for one mistake freely admitted than 1000 occasions of never being wrong.

Also, people trust me much more for my honesty when wrong than they ever have for being right. It seems to me that most folks have a quick understanding of who is being honest, and who is just covering their ass to avoid the embarassment of being mistaken. Quite frankly, I have such a big healthy ego that I can easily afford to acknowledge a few mistakes in exchange for never sacrificing my integrity.


----------



## pdqdl (Dec 28, 2011)

BTW: I didn't get hardly anything for christmas. I refuse to publish a wish list, I don't generally want anything that I could accept as a gift, and I have gotten to the point where no one really knows what to give me. My wife does a pretty good job with small items.

4 days before christmas, she had to tell me not to buy one of the cheap 5-gallon bucket liner/ tool carriers. I was going to get one, but she had already beaten me to it. _And that was the first time I had ever considered getting one_. Kinda freaky, huh?








There! We are back on topic.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 28, 2011)

the Aerialist said:


> I mostly use the tractor to pull things



Can you even call that a tractor??????


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 28, 2011)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> hes outside washing all the green plant like material off it first... after all this is Dano we are talking about.



Yeah, was probably a rough day of slaying daisies and pansies for the Dan! :msp_tongue:


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 28, 2011)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Can you even call that a tractor??????



Bro, its AA! He makes all his stuff out to more than it really is.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 28, 2011)

*Turning into a Shigo nut*

Have only read 150 or so pages of MA, already feel like I know more. I already know most of the stuff, but then he puts in his 2 cents, and that is where the gold is.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 28, 2011)

pdqdl said:


> ooops!
> 
> Stihl-o-matic is looking our for you guys. He just told me in a pm that the certificate that aa reposted (no longer upside down and out of focus) was for someone else. So it seems that i *was* mistaken, and all of my attempts at wry humor were a bit shy of the mark.
> 
> ...


 apology accepted


----------



## TreeAce (Dec 28, 2011)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> hes outside washing all the green plant like material off it first... after all this is Dano we are talking about.



If it wasnt for that pummel (bottem of handle,I think thats what its called) which appears worthy of stake driving and head cracking, I would fully expect the blade to be made of lego.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pdqdl (Dec 28, 2011)

That would be the pommel. "Pummel" is what you do to someone with the knife handle when you know you had better not stick them with it.

Hilt - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## the Aerialist (Jan 3, 2012)

treemandan said:


> Not S.W.A.T.. S.C.U.B.A...



This is my SCUBA knife:






That one of your's is an anchor. No need for a weight belt when you've got that. Where's that blade shot?


----------

